# LSD on TTS Haldex System ??



## pride355 (Jun 24, 2008)

Is there a kind of LSD system; elektronic or not , on Haldex system on TTS??

Last night; while I was triying to accelarate out of a wide U turn in a power oversteer pose, I stuck in the turn for a moment :? 
While going at 20-30 km/h, I pushed to throttle to oversteer the car. Both front and rear left tires were on the wet side of the road (while the right side was dry) the car loose traction and instead of throttle oversteer, the car stand still, lost traction from both front and rear, rev counter continued to increase while there was no speed increase and once the revs came close to the rev limiter, the DSG tranny shift to next gear evenif I was in manuel mode.

This was the first time, I didn't like the reaction of the car in a cornering situation. It is a very unusual situation but proves that when the same side front and rear tires lose traction, the Quattro system becomes useless and hopeless since there is no LSD [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

There is an electronic diff that works by braking the spinning wheel, forcing the power to the wheel with more traction.

It seems to work brilliantly in most conditions but as I found out myself, when the conditions really get tough it falls to pieces and leaves you with 2wd (one front wheel + one rear)


----------



## dbm (Apr 17, 2008)

Quaife produce a proper LSD for the rear axle. It's a mod I would consider in the future.

Cheers
Dan


----------



## pride355 (Jun 24, 2008)

dbm said:


> Quaife produce a proper LSD for the rear axle. It's a mod I would consider in the future.
> 
> Cheers
> Dan


I found the site, but is it a direct bolt on application needing no modification on the system?


----------



## dbm (Apr 17, 2008)

pride355 said:


> I found the site, but is it a direct bolt on application needing no modification on the system?


I believe so, but haven't asked them directly. If you look in to it, please let us know.

Cheers
Dan


----------



## Black Knight (Jan 16, 2007)

they prolly make a front torsen diff too...

i dont quite find it really neccessary... i'll consider it when warranty expires


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

It does not cut power for me when oversteering/sliding :wink: :

Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qu4PHzL0 ... annel_page


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Looks like you had a lot of fun there Arne...

Goes to show just what a good pair of Tyres can do for you...


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Great to see someone having a bit of fun with the car Arne. The plumes of dry snow look impressive and it looks like the auto wipers work just fine with snow rather than rain! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## pride355 (Jun 24, 2008)

Arne said:


> It does not cut power for me when oversteering/sliding :wink: :


It should be because of the lower speed [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

pride355 said:


> Arne said:
> 
> 
> > It does not cut power for me when oversteering/sliding :wink: :
> ...


I have had some sliding the last days in speeds well over 20-30 km/h and as long as I have turned of the ASR/ESP, I have not experienced any power cuts. But I do know that if you use the brake during a slide, the ESP will briefly cut in and then off again as soon as the slide has been corrected for.

edit: and if you brake at the same time as you apply throttle, it will cut the power - no matter if you are sliding or not. This is something that can be "fixed" with a remap :wink:


----------



## Black Knight (Jan 16, 2007)

that last bit has nothing to do with ESP/ASR.

brake overrides the throttle, always. if you push the brake, ECU ignores the throttle. this is i think more than anything a safety measure as we do have drive by wire and theoretically the throttle position sensor or something there could develop a fault that would cause constant acceleration for example.


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

If anyone decides to go for the quaife diff then let me know as the quaife's/ quaife Hobbs are friends so might be able to sort out a decent price :wink:


----------



## RainerM (Jun 26, 2008)

Hallo Arne

Since today we are enjoying masses of snow, so I played around like you ( great fun, your vid) ...and I was able to get out of my garage
in the deep snow, today I did NOT regret my SLK55 AT ALL :wink: :wink: ,

question: is your still a standard exhaust , I am think of getting something not louder but more "melodical" :roll:

Regards out of deeply snowed-in Eastern Switzerland

Rainer


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi Rainer

You realy learn to apreciate the quattro when the snow comes :wink:

I still have a standard exhaust and everything else as well for time being. I like the original sound, so I think I will keep it that way - even though I might change my mind if I heard something better :roll: But I will probabely go for a stage 1 remap when spring/summer comes.

Have fun in the snow! 

Regards Arne


----------

